# night time heating



## shroomkingz (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello all 

im new to keeping reptiles and in need of some advice, just wondering with night time heating im wondering how id go about that, one person suggested a infra red globe but another said that hurts bearded dragons eyes, oh and im getting bearded dragons.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 3, 2016)

Steer clear of red coloured light emitting heat lamps .... beardies can see red light and it will disturb their sleep.

If it gets really cold in your house overnight a CHE on a thermostat in the enclosure wont hurt . These do not emit any visible light, only radiant heat.

My 3 beardies each have a 7W heatpad sandwiched between two layers of ceramic tiles which are under their hides and these are on thermostats (set at 36oC) , the hatchlings and juveniles love their warm night-time refuge and it costs next to nothing electricity wise to leave them running 24/7.

Some will say night-time heating for beardies (and rankins) isn't necessary unless it drops under the low teens in degrees C.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 3, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> Steer clear of red coloured light emitting heat lamps .... beardies can see red light and it will disturb their sleep.
> 
> If it gets really cold in your house overnight a CHE on a thermostat in the enclosure wont hurt . These do not emit any visible light, only radiant heat.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that's 36C, not 36oC, which could be read as 360C ! (I forget how to get the degree sign - I think it's a couple of steps on the keyboard...)

Jamie


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 3, 2016)

Night time heat is not necessary for beardies, although in their first year you can give them night heat as suggested above.
I note you say dragons plural; I hope you don't intend to keep them together. Beardies are solitary creatures, and keeping them together will result in dominance issues and/or fighting.


----------



## shroomkingz (Aug 3, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Night time heat is not necessary for beardies, although in their first year you can give them night heat as suggested above.
> I note you say dragons plural; I hope you don't intend to keep them together. Beardies are solitary creatures, and keeping them together will result in dominance issues and/or fighting.




sorry im only getting one not two

and are you sure its gets below -0 at night where i am so im worried


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 3, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> I'm guessing that's 36C, not 36oC, which could be read as 360C ! (I forget how to get the degree sign - I think it's a couple of steps on the keyboard...)
> 
> Jamie


degrees C, I'm too lazy to use an extra couple of keystrokes.

- - - Updated - - -



shroomkingz said:


> sorry im only getting one not two
> 
> and are you sure its gets below -0 at night where i am so im worried



They will need overnight heating in the tank if it gets that chilly inside your house.


----------



## meako (Aug 3, 2016)

Plus using the red light heat spots will result in your wallet losing a lot of weight.
I used them for a while but they are as weak as and fail without warning for no reason.Unless being switched on and off is a reason -
The big pet shop round these parts that sells reptiles does a buy 2 get them a bit cheaper and fully admits how dodgy they are.
Pretty much says it all.
I went to a CHE .


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 3, 2016)

You really only need overnight heating in their first year, after that it is not critical. How cold do you think it gets in the desert?


----------



## shroomkingz (Aug 3, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> You really only need overnight heating in their first year, after that it is not critical. How cold do you think it gets in the desert?



well i read that cant go below 18 so im unsure lol ill just get a ceramic bulb and install a new socket with a timer on it


----------

